# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Proposition FA petit chien

## dixitnco

Bonjour,

Mon conjoint et moi habitons Saverne.

Si jamais vous avez besoin d'une FA temporaire pour un chien  nous serions disponibles.

Chien de petite taille, calme, propre.
Nous avons une fille de 22 mois et un chat.
Une terrasse et un accès direct au bord du canal.

----------


## Cojo

vous pouvez contacter l'association adoption des terriers écossais parfois ils  recherchent des familles d'accueil.

----------

